# Lookup Faliure



## abhinav4987 (Jun 24, 2020)

i installed a disc img on vm ware .
the command ping is throwing the following problem.






also the command ping 8.8.8.8 has the following output.




what should be done?


----------



## George (Jun 24, 2020)

Have you configured your network card? What does `ifconfig` show?


----------

